# first aurotaenia eggs



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Well I guess I can officially say I have a pair of wide band aurotaenia. The male has been calling like crazy for the past few days and the larger (and until now unsexed) auro became unusually interested in the little male.

Early today I found them hanging out in the same coco hut instead of their separate spots so I put some petri dishes under their huts and within an hour there were eggs in there with them. They've since left the hut with the eggs and disappeared into their mystery hide outs in the tank and haven't come back (its now their usual bed time).

I know the eggs are likely not viable due to their young age (about 11-12 months) on top of it being one of their first clutches. Though I did find a leaf under one of the coco huts with a couple of old dried out eggs on it when I put the petri dishes down today so its evidently not THE first clutch. 

Either way.. Still pretty neat to find regardless!

Video of the little male calling near the coco hut they laid eggs in
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBWgYUkbaiU&list=UUTnvNnu_VWeKHQD_yWKElUg

Picture of the eggs which have now been moved out of the tank









Enjoy!


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

They Look Good To Me, You Will Be Able To Tell In The Next Few Days


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

Congrats. I cannot wait to find some eggs. Of course I still have to get my frogs..... damn winter weather. Anyway, happy for you.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Well all of the first clutch ended up molding over. They laid a second clutch on 1/9. Decided to take a look before bed tonight. Discovered some are molding over but found that most of them are actually starting to change into tads

shot from 1/9 after they were pulled









shot from tonight ( 1/14)


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Looks like 5 little tads =)


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Well the tad count is now at 24 total. 11 tads actually in the water and 13 more just about free swimming. I never thought my little auros would be so prolific in their first year breeding.

Think I may stop pulling eggs. First time with darts breeding and I don't want to bite off more than I can chew.

He's a recent (poor quality) phone pic of one of the tads from the first successful batch of eggs.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Few shots of the papa of all the tads. 

They're both pretty shy. Especially compared to our leucs. First time that either one has ever just sat and let me take pictures with the doors open. They usually run and hide if I even touch the door. He's much smaller than the female. Female is also MUCH more shy.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

I spy legs!


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

First one out of the water! =)


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats on the eggs and nice looking froglet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

KJM said:


> Congrats on the eggs and nice looking froglet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 3 more about to climb out soon too!


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Man those are good looking frogs. Congrats! These should be so much more popular than they are.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Man those are good looking frogs. Congrats! These should be so much more popular than they are.


Hopefully there will be some more hopping around the hobby in a few months after all of these guys get a bit bigger


----------



## Rmarshall (Feb 28, 2015)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Man those are good looking frogs. Congrats! These should be so much more popular than they are.


Definitely. These frogs are are terribly underrated.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Just a shoddy video of some little froglets

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5hZfBSuUtw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

Are you still working with aurotaenia? I have had a few of them for a while now, and was looking to expand, so if you have any froglets (or adults) for sale I'd be happy to talk furter!


----------

